# Scott Weiland needs help!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

He was a great front man in the 90's and put out some great music with Stone Temple Pilots and Velvet Revolver but his addiction lost him both of those gigs. 
This recent performance with his own band is downright sad. Much more of this and he'll be dead. 

[video=youtube_share;x1wUBZBVsZk]http://youtu.be/x1wUBZBVsZk[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man. It's like he can't hear himself but still knows the melody. Amazing he can remember the lyrics.

And he was, truly, a GREAT front man.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He should do what David Lee Roth did, and get a real job, for a taste of reality.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Didn't the dude who played guitar on the Wildabouts new album die like a month ago - literally the day before the album came out?? 

I'm sure Scott has already released a statement saying drugs were not involved in this performance...

Loved both STP shows I saw - and my oldest loves his Scott Weiland/English Laundry formal rocker-dude shirts. ( Of course I believe Scott is in the process of suing his English Laundry fashion line partner for something now too.)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

wow man thats pathetic


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I listened to some of his other clips after I listened to this one and they were better but his voice is consistently weak and pitchy on what I heard. The backup musicians weren't much better or weren't really trying very hard to play as a band.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Very sad indeed. What was he or is he addicted to? He looks like a space cowboy!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

I stopped at the 57 sec mark. pitiful!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Can I ask a question? Why does he feel the need to do this? Is it ego?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I found it so poor that I wondered if someone had doctored the video with an overdub.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wasted.

I thought this guy already OD'd.

I'm sure he's very proud of that performance.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

"Alright, this is a new song...we just worked it out today."

Best part of the clip.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I found it so poor that I wondered if someone had doctored the video with an overdub.


That thought ran through my mind as well however his body language is consistent with that flat delivery. He looks like he's trying not to fall over!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;iAbou95lCd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAbou95lCd4[/video]


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah, it's pretty sad how far he has fallen. Only himself to blame though. He hit the smack pretty hard for a long time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lola said:


> Can I ask a question? Why does he feel the need to do this? Is it ego?


Some folks don't have any other marketable skills, or any interest in, or encouragement for, acquiring them That's why I recommend the David Lee Roth approach. Becoming a paramedic is probably the best thing that ever happened to him.

Michael Jackson could have used a stint in an office or pizzeria or stocking shelves overnight in a Krogers or something. He'd probably still be alive. Showbiz is not the sort of place you can easily keep your bearings in.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Some folks don't have any other marketable skills, or any interest in, or encouragement for, acquiring them That's why I recommend the David Lee Roth approach. Becoming a paramedic is probably the best thing that ever happened to him.
> 
> Michael Jackson could have used a stint in an office or pizzeria or stocking shelves overnight in a Krogers or something. He'd probably still be alive. Showbiz is not the sort of place you can easily keep your bearings in.


100% completely agree. It's like Bieber; the kid became a worldwide SUPERSTAR when he was like 14 years old. How are people surprised that he acts the way he does? He doesn't know how to live a normal life.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to spend an hour with James Brown in 1982, before his (2nd) jail stint. He was surrounded by people who were essentially paid to treat him like royalty and tell him he was wonderful. Not that he didn't deserve ANY praise, but living in a world of sycophants tends to derail the train more often than not. And in his case, his train pulled a Lac Mégantic.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That was pretty brutal. Shame.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Some folks don't have any other marketable skills, or any interest in, or encouragement for, acquiring them That's why I recommend the David Lee Roth approach. Becoming a paramedic is probably the best thing that ever happened to him.
> 
> Michael Jackson could have used a stint in an office or pizzeria or stocking shelves overnight in a Krogers or something. He'd probably still be alive. Showbiz is not the sort of place you can easily keep your bearings in.


If prison time didn't bring him down to earth, I don't know what will.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> If prison time didn't bring him down to earth, I don't know what will.


Compared to being an EMT/Paramedic, prison/jail can be a walk in the park.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

That was just painful. I couldn't do the full clip. I still want to remember STP for what is was. Sorry Scott.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Compared to being an EMT/Paramedic, prison/jail can be a walk in the park.


few people go to prison voluntarily, and the pay sucks


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Almost looks as if he is heavily medicated with anti psychosis meds. Lets not forget his guitar player did pass away and from what I have read they have been friends/collaborated since the VR days.

I saw STP in Victoria back in 2009 and they absolutely killed it that night.

Scott is one of my favorite front men of all time so this was very hard to watch.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

One of my favourite bands from that era, probably my favourite actually, in a large part due to Scott. Really sad.

[video=youtube;vXe7HIyDBdE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXe7HIyDBdE[/video]

[video=youtube;ht672-wYelc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht672-wYelc[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's very sad when you see what drugs and/or alcohol has done to people.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

This seems to answer some questions as to why he may be in the state he's in. Pretty sad regardless.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hCFJEOyZUT8


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess its not just the Britney Spears of the world that need autotune, lol


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Compared to being an EMT/Paramedic, prison/jail can be a walk in the park.


Paramedics are, rarely, raped on the job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

